# Paintball at Richmond Indoor Paintball



## King-eL

Yay!!! FREE admission tomorrow till Sunday at Richmond Indoor Paintball.

Who plays paintball here in BCA? I know other BCA members here that plays paintball. Just wondering if there are any more paintball players that might want to play at Richmond Indoor Paintball this Saturday if I not drunk on Friday night. This is a good BCA get together as well.

Also Tippmann Challenge is just around the corner and who is going to the challenge?


----------



## gmachine19

What time on Saturday man? I'm down for sure!


----------



## TCR

its teh aquarium this sat no?..


----------



## King-eL

gmachine19 said:


> What time on Saturday man? I'm down for sure!


Maybe the same time again. I need to get my response trigger install first.


----------



## King-eL

TCR said:


> its teh aquarium this sat no?..


Next time maybe.


----------



## TCR

my a5 has reponce trigger .. i like it better then a e trigger


----------



## King-eL

TCR said:


> my a5 has reponce trigger .. i like it better then a e trigger


I like response trigger better too.


----------



## snow

Is this that large indoor place that's like two floors? I had a know someone who went to it and they say the set-up is really cool. I will have to try it oneday, I've only been to the places out here.


----------



## King-eL

snow said:


> Is this that large indoor place that's like two floors? I had a know someone who went to it and they say the set-up is really cool. I will have to try it oneday, I've only been to the places out here.


It's the whole warehouse. You can check it on Youtube and type Richmond Indoor Paintball.


----------



## gmachine19

I've installed my response trigger and it works perfectly now. You only need to find the "sweet spot". Earl if you need help, I can help you install it. It'll take me literally 5 minutes because of the amount of tinkering I did on mine.


----------



## King-eL

gmachine19 said:


> I've installed my response trigger and it works perfectly now. You only need to find the "sweet spot". Earl if you need help, I can help you install it. It'll take me literally 5 minutes because of the amount of tinkering I did on mine.


For sure. Wanna try my cyclone feed.


----------



## cowis

if anyone wants to play speedball i just picked up my ego10! shoots like a dream. once my team techy sets it up for my liking then i will be playing all the time if anyone wants to jion. does richmond indorr have a speedball corse?


----------



## gmachine19

Lol we we're playing against speedball markers there at richmond indoor. Needless to say, us semi-auto guns got merced. So I upgraded my gun with a response trigger to have a fighting chance!


----------



## King-eL

cowis said:


> if anyone wants to play speedball i just picked up my ego10! shoots like a dream. once my team techy sets it up for my liking then i will be playing all the time if anyone wants to jion. does richmond indorr have a speedball corse?


You can use speedball in there too. We were playing against the speedballers before. Call themselves pros but they cheat and don't even calls out when they get hit. They just don't want to get embarrass against us woodsballer with none upgraded guns. Lol!

MananaP is the only one in our team who uses speedball gun.


----------



## cowis

hey i am not oposed to being out by a woodsball gun. i play fair and i know someone who works at richmond indoor paintball so maybe i can get us a paintdiscount unless we can bring our own in. if we can ill go get us some from our sponcers of my team.


----------



## King-eL

cowis said:


> hey i am not oposed to being out by a woodsball gun. i play fair and i know someone who works at richmond indoor paintball so maybe i can get us a paintdiscount unless we can bring our own in. if we can ill go get us some from our sponcers of my team.


Sweet a discount on the paintballs would be nice. They prefer to buy the paintball from them. But sometimes when we ran out of cash we just use our own paints.


----------



## MananaP

Nice lets get it on!


----------



## King-eL

MananaP said:


> Nice lets get it on!


Yeah can't wait to try my new upgraded gun.


----------



## keitarosan

oh boy.... i want to join but i just switched to pump. been playing woodsball with a ramping gun but after i tried pump. i never looked back after that. but that won't work on this kind of game so poor me.


----------



## King-eL

keitarosan said:


> oh boy.... i want to join but i just switched to pump. been playing woodsball with a ramping gun but after i tried pump. i never looked back after that. but that won't work on this kind of game so poor me.


You can rent from them if you want


----------



## gmachine19

Lol they rent Milsigs there!


----------



## keitarosan

hmm..... might give it a try. when is this going to happen again???


----------



## TCR

been a long time since i played.. have a drawer full of paint too.. perhaps next time I'll play.. no finger shots tho lol those hurt


----------



## King-eL

keitarosan said:


> hmm..... might give it a try. when is this going to happen again???


This Saturday then lets go drinking at Stephen's (MananaP) new place.


----------



## King-eL

TCR said:


> been a long time since i played.. have a drawer full of paint too.. perhaps next time I'll play.. no finger shots tho lol those hurt


Yes those hurts. That why I use my working gloves now. First time I played I got shot on my middle finger and the veins got numb for hours.


----------



## keitarosan

King-eL said:


> This Saturday then lets go drinking at Stephen's (MananaP) new place.


he's got a new place now? where?


----------



## King-eL

keitarosan said:


> he's got a new place now? where?


Close to Surrey Central.


----------



## gmachine19

TCR said:


> been a long time since i played.. have a drawer full of paint too.. perhaps next time I'll play.. no finger shots tho lol those hurt


For some reason, I Finger shots dont hurt me much... Probably too much adrenaline.


----------



## TCR

gmachine19 said:


> For some reason, I Finger shots dont hurt me much... Probably too much adrenaline.


lol.. try 4 ft away on the index knuckle.. it swelled up pretty good


----------



## King-eL

TCR said:


> lol.. try 4 ft away on the index knuckle.. it swelled up pretty good


I got shot about 2 feet away before. 1 to the knuckle and 1 to the middle finger.


----------



## MananaP

Almost every game i get shot in my fingers, first and second time hurts a lot but get used to it after awhile. When i get hit twice in the same place, it bled and made my whole arm numb for few days, i can't even feel anything when i pinch myself. I think i got hit on a vein or something LOL.


----------



## cowis

i shuold be going to kelowna soon aka sponcers!! ill fill the back of my truck with paint and other goodies. for speedballers what are u shooting i prob can get some upgrades for u guys!


----------



## King-eL

Nice! Makes me wanna get a speedball gun. But I'll stick with my current gun for now.


----------



## cowis

i can try and get some freebees on woodsball guns and such. as far as loaders i can hook yall up too. speed feeds and chips and shells. maskes too and lenes.


----------



## King-eL

cowis said:


> i can try and get some freebees on woodsball guns and such. as far as loaders i can hook yall up too. speed feeds and chips and shells. maskes too and lenes.


Got anything for tippmann 98 custom act?


----------



## gmachine19

TCR said:


> lol.. try 4 ft away on the index knuckle.. it swelled up pretty good


Thats why there's a mercy rule lol!


----------



## cowis

i might be able to get a barrel for it. maybe a new hammer ill see.


----------



## MananaP

cowis said:


> i shuold be going to kelowna soon aka sponcers!! ill fill the back of my truck with paint and other goodies. for speedballers what are u shooting i prob can get some upgrades for u guys!


This is what i shoot... Only DM10...


----------



## King-eL

cowis said:


> i might be able to get a barrel for it. maybe a new hammer ill see.


I'm looking for a zero kick hammer as I don't see any for sale at pbl or paintball gear. A bt apex barrel will be nice or a response trigger. Lol! I'm just asking too much.


----------



## King-eL

Yay!!! FREE admission tomorrow till Sunday at Richmond Indoor Paintball.


----------



## Xzecution'R

i shoot wid my a-5 response if u guys wanna go i'd be more thna happy tojoin you jus lemme know what time to sho

Dale


----------



## King-eL

Xzecution'R said:


> i shoot wid my a-5 response if u guys wanna go i'd be more thna happy tojoin you jus lemme know what time to sho
> 
> Dale


We are going around 3 or 4pm till midnight.


----------



## Xzecution'R

check ur pm ill send u my number and gimmie a call when u guys have a confirmed time and also if u can send me a contact info that would b great


----------



## King-eL

Xzecution'R said:


> check ur pm ill send u my number and gimmie a call when u guys have a confirmed time and also if u can send me a contact info that would b great


Richmond Indoor Paintball Address
160-6631 Elmbridge Way, Richmond, BC V7C 4N1
Open Daily 9am-12am
(604)*278-8897


----------



## Xzecution'R

what's up set up king-el? 
i got a a-5 response polished internal stiffi cf barrel/ home made silencer, 5 position car stock and m4 mag. for mask i got my 3 yr old proto switch but gonna go look for a new mask tomorrow


----------



## King-eL

Those dye or sly mask are cool. Wanted to get those but I need my gun's performance first.

I'm only using 98 custom act plat series.


----------



## Xzecution'R

my ex-gf has a jt radar thermal that never fogd but it doesn't fit my face. i also used the richmond indoor paintball full face jt because i was rushing and forgot my mask at home and they never fogged so bang for the buck i might get a pro shield or flex 8 but not the full cover one. dye and other high end masks are outa my price range for now.

for your gun's performance prob go with a smart parts 12" or 14" ported tear drop barrel most accurate 30 dollar barrel i've tried. an adjustable stock and last should be air since u can just borrow a field air tank


----------



## King-eL

Xzecution'R said:


> my ex-gf has a jt radar thermal that never fogd but it doesn't fit my face. i also used the richmond indoor paintball full face jt because i was rushing and forgot my mask at home and they never fogged so bang for the buck i might get a pro shield or flex 8 but not the full cover one. dye and other high end masks are outa my price range for now.
> 
> for your gun's performance prob go with a smart parts 12" or 14" ported tear drop barrel most accurate 30 dollar barrel i've tried. an adjustable stock and last should be air since u can just borrow a field air tank


I'm only using a stock barrel for now.


----------



## MananaP

Oh-Oh Calling in Sick tomorrow LOL! I want to play before the big tournament on the 10th this month. FREE admission tomorrow so save 28 dollars! I guess there will be a lot of people tomorrow for sure. Time to lite somebody up LOL!!!


----------



## Xzecution'R

i just saw that and was wondering if u guys got tickets for the 10th already


----------



## MananaP

Xzecution'R said:


> i just saw that and was wondering if u guys got tickets for the 10th already


Yes sir we do, if you are buying it on the game day i think they will be 45 dollars and you might be playing on the blue team.


----------



## gmachine19

MananaP said:


> Yes sir we do, if you are buying it on the game day i think they will be 45 dollars and you might be playing on the blue team.


What team are we again???


----------



## King-eL

gmachine19 said:


> What team are we again???


Red team man RED TEAM!!!!!


----------



## King-eL

Ok guys just few more hours and we are heading to Richmond Indoor Paintball.


----------



## Xzecution'R

so how long have you guys been playing?


----------



## MananaP

Xzecution'R said:


> so how long have you guys been playing?


Was that you we met earlier? If it was nice meeting you and that was great fun today hehehe...


----------



## King-eL

You still awake or you just woke up?

Crazy game yesterday!!!


----------



## Xzecution'R

that was me in all black had an awesome time can't wait to go again


----------



## gmachine19

Woo!!! That was a crazy game! Nice to meet you Xzecution'R! I'll see you again on Sunday's tippmann challenge!


----------



## King-eL

I wanted to go again but it's almost work now and I forgot to phone in sick.


----------



## Xzecution'R

i got 300 shots from last night still since i went home a bit early. i would've stayed but i didn't eat anything all day. gmachine i forgot which 1 u were from yesterday


----------



## gmachine19

I'm the big guy with brown sweater, camo pants, tippman 98 with 18" barrel and wearing a black helmet. I'm also wearing the same mask your gonna buy


----------



## MananaP

legs hurt hahaha haven't played for 3 weeks, i guess this is what you get after 7hours of paintball non-stop.


----------



## Xzecution'R

always stretch for a good couple mins before you play. arms, legs, and back is a must. i went back again tonight from 6-9 wid the 300 shots i had left from last night


----------



## gmachine19

I wish I could go too tonight! But Earl and the other guys backed out.


----------



## King-eL

We were planning to go again but tippmann challenge is just around the corner. Gonna save up.


----------



## MananaP

I left my gun/tank/carbon fiber barrels there, alpha one of the owner of RIP will try to trade it with a LUXE(my dream gun). Wish i could go but body is not cooperating lols.


----------



## gmachine19

Lol u really getting that LUXE eh? Hopefully its not wet in the challenge so our guns would stay safe.


----------



## King-eL

MananaP said:


> I left my gun/tank/carbon fiber barrels there, alpha one of the owner of RIP will try to trade it with a LUXE(my dream gun). Wish i could go but body is not cooperating lols.


Wow!!! That would be my gun soon by March when I get back. Gonna use my custom 98 act for display only on top of my tank.


----------



## MananaP

gmachine19 said:


> Lol u really getting that LUXE eh? Hopefully its not wet in the challenge so our guns would stay safe.


I hope i can bro.


----------



## Xzecution'R

my legs are shot now from playing 2 nights in a row lol worked today on wobbly legs

good news my new JT pro flex8 is comin in tonight hooked up by kyle for 60 bucks cash.

bad news it's supposed to rain hard on sunday so im still holding off on buying a ticket for sunday until possibly thursday or friday night. but realistically as long as i get a mask that doesn't fog ill still prob go only thing is when it's pouring even if ur gun still works ur balls dont hit the target at all


----------



## gmachine19

Xzecution'R said:


> my legs are shot now from playing 2 nights in a row lol worked today on wobbly legs
> 
> good news my new JT pro flex8 is comin in tonight hooked up by kyle for 60 bucks cash.
> 
> bad news it's supposed to rain hard on sunday so im still holding off on buying a ticket for sunday until possibly thursday or friday night. but realistically as long as i get a mask that doesn't fog ill still prob go only thing is when it's pouring even if ur gun still works ur balls dont hit the target at all


Nice! Same as mine. What color did you buy? If it's raining really hard on tswassen on Sunday, I probably wont go.


----------



## Xzecution'R

all black just like the rest of my gear if u guys need anything else lemme know and i can talk to kyle cuz that mask is reg. 79.xx plus tax


----------



## King-eL

I need a new mask too. Going to get the sly angel eyes.


----------



## Xzecution'R

u get a price on that already?


----------



## King-eL

Xzecution'R said:


> u get a price on that already?


$129.94 USD. Just waiting for the shipping cost. The more we buy and we might get a cheaper shipping cost. But I wont order it till the 15th or end of the month. Need to save up for the tippmann challenge for the bullet. It sucks that paycheck came in last week. Could have gotten the new mask if I knew earlier from my last pay check.


----------



## keitarosan

i've talked to my buddies and they're interested in going on the 16th and try out the new place. can you give me an estimate of how much the cost is?

we normally bring our own stuff (paint, air, chrono, etc) out in the woods when we play. play till you drop type of game with different scenarios. i'm guessing we can't do that on this one.


----------



## King-eL

keitarosan said:


> i've talked to my buddies and they're interested in going on the 16th and try out the new place. can you give me an estimate of how much the cost is?
> 
> we normally bring our own stuff (paint, air, chrono, etc) out in the woods when we play. play till you drop type of game with different scenarios. i'm guessing we can't do that on this one.


You can bring your own gear except paints. Admission is around $30 then the paint which is more expensive as that where they get money from. 2000 rounds at $180. We usually just split the price and get 2000 rounds. Wish we could bring our own paints as 2000 rounds is just $40-$60.


----------



## keitarosan

King-eL said:


> Wish we could bring our own paints as 2000 rounds is just $40-$60.


exactly, that's the reason why we usually play out in the woods. it's a pain carrying the scuba tanks though but its all worth it considering the amount of money you save.

anyway, i'll let the guys know. at this point, we are at 70% that we are playing on the 16th. there's going to be at least 8 of us. might have 2-3 pump players (does not include myself - might opt for the semi of my friend). btw, what's the setting of this place? is it a speedball type of game? we don't want to bring our pumps in a field of inflatables.


----------



## gmachine19

It's a CQB type map. Where do you guys play outlaw?


----------



## keitarosan

gmachine19 said:


> It's a CQB type map. Where do you guys play outlaw?


yup! warpigs to be exact. neoh leads prison paintball i believe.


----------



## King-eL

keitarosan said:


> exactly, that's the reason why we usually play out in the woods. it's a pain carrying the scuba tanks though but its all worth it considering the amount of money you save.
> 
> anyway, i'll let the guys know. at this point, we are at 70% that we are playing on the 16th. there's going to be at least 8 of us. might have 2-3 pump players (does not include myself - might opt for the semi of my friend). btw, what's the setting of this place? is it a speedball type of game? we don't want to bring our pumps in a field of inflatables.


The 16th would be good as I get payed on the 15th.


----------



## MananaP

keitarosan said:


> exactly, that's the reason why we usually play out in the woods. it's a pain carrying the scuba tanks though but its all worth it considering the amount of money you save.
> 
> anyway, i'll let the guys know. at this point, we are at 70% that we are playing on the 16th. there's going to be at least 8 of us. might have 2-3 pump players (does not include myself - might opt for the semi of my friend). btw, what's the setting of this place? is it a speedball type of game? we don't want to bring our pumps in a field of inflatables.


You talking about RIP bro? I have seen people bring their pumps & bows lols, there is mercy so you can't go wrong. Try searching richmond indoor paintball on youtube you might find a video of the field. You guys are not going to the tippman challenge this sunday?


----------



## gmachine19

I'm going bro. I'll probably sleep over at a friends place to meet you guys early


----------



## MananaP

gmachine19 said:


> I'm going bro. I'll probably sleep over at a friends place to meet you guys early


Do you have friends driving bro cuz we are packed going there this sunday.


----------



## King-eL

Lets just go rent a big a$$ SUV. Parking lot will be a problem too if we bring too many rides. Best to just have one ride.


----------



## keitarosan

has anyone heard about the legendary tonsixers? they wiped out.... i think 30 players all semi with their pumps. there's only 6 of them. someday i'll get the chance to play with them in the woods with a pump.


----------



## gmachine19

MananaP said:


> Do you have friends driving bro cuz we are packed going there this sunday.


Sadly no 



King-eL said:


> Lets just go rent a big a$$ SUV. Parking lot will be a problem too if we bring too many rides. Best to just have one ride.


I agree so I can come


----------



## MananaP

gmachine19 said:


> Sadly no
> 
> I agree so I can come


THen how are you guys getting there?


----------



## gmachine19

IDK lol! I'm still thinking of how-_-


----------



## King-eL

I know how to get there by bus. So that's not a problem but we may be a lil' later than you guys unless we are able to ride the first trip.


----------



## Xzecution'R

i can drive if i go depending on how the forecast looks tomorrow before i pick up tickets but if i do go ill be running a bit late gotta drop off the woman's mom at da airport for 9

also i forgot does any1 know where i can get a tac light with 120 lumens and strobe function would make breaching in buildings alot better than getting lit up by manana lol


----------



## MananaP

Xzecution'R said:


> i can drive if i go depending on how the forecast looks tomorrow before i pick up tickets but if i do go ill be running a bit late gotta drop off the woman's mom at da airport for 9
> 
> also i forgot does any1 know where i can get a tac light with 120 lumens and strobe function would make breaching in buildings alot better than getting lit up by manana lol


Hahahaha sorry buddy! You got your revenged when you friendly fired me up my behind LOL! We need to play on saturday before the big day bro, i might play for few hours before turkey dinner at my house lol.


----------



## King-eL

Xzecution'R said:


> i can drive if i go depending on how the forecast looks tomorrow before i pick up tickets but if i do go ill be running a bit late gotta drop off the woman's mom at da airport for 9
> 
> also i forgot does any1 know where i can get a tac light with 120 lumens and strobe function would make breaching in buildings alot better than getting lit up by manana lol


Lets go!!!!D ont care what time. Lol! First time at the challenge and already payed the ticket. I'm not gonna let the weather bring me down. I'm too excited to play.


----------



## Grete_J

Maybe..... maybe one day I'll join you guys... (?) Guess I'm just a little nervous as I've only played with my work group at Panther and it was insanely tame. I guess I still have this silly fear of the girls getting the crap kicked out of them on the playing field... maybe someday soon.... I hope so, especially since I did go out and buy my own gear


----------



## King-eL

Grete_J said:


> Maybe..... maybe one day I'll join you guys... (?) Guess I'm just a little nervous as I've only played with my work group at Panther and it was insanely tame. I guess I still have this silly fear of the girls getting the crap kicked out of them on the playing field... maybe someday soon.... I hope so, especially since I did go out and buy my own gear


By the 16th hope you come. Only the first hit hurt then next shot you won't feel a thing. Just make sure you have a neck protection or wrap a scarf around it. Getting hit on the neck is the worst.


----------



## Xzecution'R

Grete_J said:


> Maybe..... maybe one day I'll join you guys... (?) Guess I'm just a little nervous as I've only played with my work group at Panther and it was insanely tame. I guess I still have this silly fear of the girls getting the crap kicked out of them on the playing field... maybe someday soon.... I hope so, especially since I did go out and buy my own gear


i've now dated 2 girls that own their own gear and they both had to start somewhere lol as far as pain i think ur monthly cramps hurt way more lol thats what i heard anyways


----------



## Xzecution'R

MananaP said:


> Hahahaha sorry buddy! You got your revenged when you friendly fired me up my behind LOL! We need to play on saturday before the big day bro, i might play for few hours before turkey dinner at my house lol.


yea sorry about that good thing i didn't hold down the trigger for auto otherwise u won't be able to sit down for a week lol as far as sat i might be down for a quick game u don't want tired and sore legs before going up against 100 gun owners hahahah


----------



## King-eL

Not gonna play this Saturday. Need to save up for Sunday.


----------



## King-eL

Been thinking of getting a Tippmann X7 Phenom then sell my Tippmann Custom 98 ACT Platinum Series. Also the SLY angel eyes mask. Probably on the 15th. Anyone who wanta anything from ANSgear.com let me know as I'm gonna be ordering soon. I want my gear to be complete.


----------



## Xzecution'R

man i want a phenom so bad but i could never let my a-5 go  lol only reason i wanna play before is i need a place to tune my gun i've upgraded my super response with a quick exhaust valve


----------



## gmachine19

I want a better marker too but I'll just stick with my 98c for now.


----------



## King-eL

Or I'm gonna carry two guns. Going to get rid of the barrel of the c98 and use it as a hand gun.


----------



## Xzecution'R

nothin wrong with a 98 even when some1 knocks over my a-5 and it drops on the ground i just say so what nothings gonna break lol


----------



## MananaP

Nothing wrong with having a few marker LOL. Need to go on saturday because i also need to pick up my gun from RIP cuz Alpha told me to leave it last sat so i did, he has few friends looking to buy my gun or he might trade it with one of his LUXE that are coming in next week. 

I really wish it will not rain on sunday, i don't mind it ugly/cloudy but no rain.


----------



## King-eL

MananaP said:


> Nothing wrong with having a few marker LOL. Need to go on saturday because i also need to pick up my gun from RIP cuz Alpha told me to leave it last sat so i did, he has few friends looking to buy my gun or he might trade it with one of his LUXE that are coming in next week.
> 
> I really wish it will not rain on sunday, i don't mind it ugly/cloudy but no rain.


Rain sucks as it's gonna be muddy all over the place.

If one of Alpha's friend buys your gun, what you gonna use for the challenge?


----------



## King-eL

Xzecution'R said:


> nothin wrong with a 98 even when some1 knocks over my a-5 and it drops on the ground i just say so what nothings gonna break lol


I'm just gonna carry the 98 to look cool. I go to war with style. Chronic ninja out, green leaf in.


----------



## MananaP

King-eL said:


> Rain sucks as it's gonna be muddy all over the place.
> 
> If one of Alpha's friend buys your gun, what you gonna use for the challenge?


It's not sold yet cuz i haven't heard from him. If someone does buy it then i might use one of his luxe gun.


----------



## King-eL

MananaP said:


> It's not sold yet cuz i haven't heard from him. If someone does buy it then i might use one of his luxe gun.


Sweet! That Luxe might have to wait next year. Got me thinking of not selling my 98 and just mount it on my wall in my room for display. Now the paintball gun collection starts.


----------



## King-eL

By the end if the month gonna complete my gear with sly and dye stuff. Can't wait to get my new sly angel eyes mask and sly padding complete gear.


----------



## gmachine19

Did you order already Earl?


----------



## King-eL

No not yet. Placing it on the 14th or 15th or by the end of the month.


----------



## MananaP

Game day is closing in hahahah can't wait!!!


----------



## King-eL

MananaP said:


> Game day is closing in hahahah can't wait!!!


Same here. Too excited!!!!


----------



## Xzecution'R

got my mask from kyle today and filled my air tank so i can tune my gun and i also picked up a ticket for the tippmann challenge  he did it all for 120 even no taxes 

so for sunday i will be at tpg at 10 and ima have to leave by 4:30 because i got turkey dinner to go to if any1 needs a ride i can grab u guys at richmond airport skytrain


----------



## gmachine19

Xzecution'R said:


> got my mask from kyle today and filled my air tank so i can tune my gun and i also picked up a ticket for the tippmann challenge  he did it all for 120 even no taxes
> 
> so for sunday i will be at tpg at 10 and ima have to leave by 4:30 because i got turkey dinner to go to if any1 needs a ride i can grab u guys at richmond airport skytrain


Looks like I'll have to take up that offer bro.


----------



## King-eL

MananaP said:


> Game day is closing in hahahah can't wait!!!





Xzecution'R said:


> got my mask from kyle today and filled my air tank so i can tune my gun and i also picked up a ticket for the tippmann challenge  he did it all for 120 even no taxes
> 
> so for sunday i will be at tpg at 10 and ima have to leave by 4:30 because i got turkey dinner to go to if any1 needs a ride i can grab u guys at richmond airport skytrain


Yay!!! Got myself a new lens today and hopefully it wont fog. The angel eyes mask will have to wait as they are only preorder.


----------



## Xzecution'R

king i didn't forget abt ur stuff kyle will get back to me soon as he finds out. btw r u guys on the 604 mafia forums?


----------



## King-eL

Xzecution'R said:


> king i didn't forget abt ur stuff kyle will get back to me soon as he finds out. btw r u guys on the 604 mafia forums?


On facebook?


----------



## Xzecution'R

nope on the actual forums New Members & Introductions

think we should start a group u pretty much get priority with kyle when it comes to gear and apparel and like i said i never pay retail


----------



## gmachine19

Just installed my new yellow visor for my JT pro goggles and a laser pointer for my gun. They all look great!


----------



## Xzecution'R

pics please hahaha


----------



## King-eL

Xzecution'R said:


> king i didn't forget abt ur stuff kyle will get back to me soon as he finds out. btw r u guys on the 604 mafia forums?





Xzecution'R said:


> nope on the actual forums New Members & Introductions
> 
> think we should start a group u pretty much get priority with kyle when it comes to gear and apparel and like i said i never pay retail


James and Edwin are planning on making hoddies. We made a group called F.A.K. or Fallen Angels Kru. R.I.P. will be make them once the designs are ready.


----------



## King-eL

Just registered on the forum.


----------



## gmachine19

Lol you'll see them on Sunday!


----------



## King-eL

Crap I'm at work right now. Can't wait to go home and assemble my new polished c98 with much stronger kick hammer spring. Wanna try it out. Have to place my new antifog lense too.


----------



## MananaP

King-eL said:


> Crap I'm at work right now. Can't wait to go home and assemble my new polished c98 with much stronger kick hammer spring. Wanna try it out. Have to place my new antifog lense too.


hahaha addicted!!!


----------



## King-eL

MananaP said:


> hahaha addicted!!!


Spend too much time on paintball that I forgot to do water change. Lol!


----------



## gmachine19

MananaP said:


> hahaha addicted!!!


Says the guy who's gonna buy a LUXE!


----------



## King-eL

gmachine19 said:


> Says the guy who's gonna buy a LUXE!


Wow! You woke up early.... Crap I can't sleep...! The event is just few days away. Still lacking on equipment. Wish it was pay day so I could have bought all my complete gear.


----------



## Xzecution'R

what did u polish the internals with?


----------



## King-eL

Xzecution'R said:


> what did u polish the internals with?


I used liquid polish. I got a buffing here at my place that my brother uses for his auto body stuff.


----------



## Xzecution'R

oh no way is he a tech? im a bodyman and i work at craftsman


----------



## King-eL

Xzecution'R said:


> oh no way is he a tech? im a bodyman and i work at craftsman


He's just apretice for now.


----------



## MananaP

So any of you playing tomorrow for 3-4 hours before the big day? Try out your new equipments hahahaha.


----------



## King-eL

Gonna test out my new lense if it's gonna fog or not.


----------



## MananaP

King-eL said:


> Gonna test out my new lense if it's gonna fog or not.


Nice lets go tomorrow then.


----------



## King-eL

MananaP said:


> Nice lets go tomorrow then.


Just give me a call bro.


----------



## gmachine19

Are you guys going??? What time?


----------



## MananaP

sleeping now leaving at 6:30 in the morning lols.


----------



## King-eL

Ready for tomorrow!!!! Still can't go to sleep. Drank too much NOS energy drinks.


----------



## MananaP

LOL!!! Yeah man i can;t go to sleep, not good at all!


----------



## King-eL

MananaP said:


> LOL!!! Yeah man i can;t go to sleep, not good at all!


Currently working on your shrimp video right now. Can't go to sleep!!!!! Big DAY is in 5 HOURS!!!!!


----------



## gmachine19

OMG! I only have 5 hr sleep!!!


----------



## gmachine19

Red Team (Japanese side) owned Blue team!!! BANZAI!!!!!!!


----------



## King-eL

Banzai...!!!! Red Team!!!! F.A.K. It's almost 12 midnight now and I still have no sleep. Almost 2 days now.


----------



## King-eL

F.A.K. (Fallen Angels Kru)


----------



## big_bubba_B

lol to frikin funny


----------



## gmachine19

I wish we could stayed for the final battle!


----------



## MananaP

I won a $150 worth tippman bag bro hahahaha number 28...


----------



## King-eL

What!!!! Nice!!! Should have stayed longer.


----------



## Hammer

wow..you guys are hardcore.


----------



## Xzecution'R

i'm tired and sore still lol happy thanks giving!!


----------



## gmachine19

I'm surprised I'm not sore at all! Especially after holding the ridge for approx 1 hr 30 mins before I got shot!


----------



## MananaP

gmachine19 said:


> I'm surprised I'm not sore at all! Especially after holding the ridge for approx 1 hr 30 mins before I got shot!


Hahahaha man next time we see and play ask brandon about the last round which is worth 1k points. Only 3 guys held the blue team on the front line,the rest was like 30feet behind us. Me,Brandon and this other white dude held it together until the game was over. The last 10mins was the craziest when they start rushing by numbers lols but every time they rush they are walking out the field right away it was epic and textbook executed stand off. I was virtually sitting on the mud because my legs was so sore crouching, the other guy that was with us was lying on his back while shooting for a good 40mins until the game was over LOL! We probably got about 30 or more guys on that front line easy...


----------



## gmachine19

Man I wish I could've stayed longer!!!! Ya but my knees are really sore due to crouching the whole time. So are we playing again on the 16th???


----------



## MananaP

gmachine19 said:


> Man I wish I could've stayed longer!!!! Ya but my knees are really sore due to crouching the whole time. So are we playing again on the 16th???


I will try, saturday usually i work. I just want my saturdays off now for the reason of playing LOL!


----------



## Xzecution'R

big sale at badlands on sat i'm gonna go check it out during the day if u guys wanna come. i was kicking my self for not stickin around but i had dinnre to go to which was awesome after playing against 200 ppl lol


----------



## King-eL

Next year I'm gonna stay till the war ends. Got no choice but to leave due to early turkey dinner. After turkey dinner, I went swimming. Love the hot tub... made my sore disappeared. Going to that sale on badland's paintball too then go to R.I.P.


----------



## King-eL

So anyone going to Richmond Indoor Paintball on Saturday? Any other BCA members who wants to try? Lots of fun!!!!! 

Stephen get your Saturday schedule fix so you don't have to call in sick often. Lol!


----------



## MananaP

King-eL said:


> So anyone going to Richmond Indoor Paintball on Saturday? Any other BCA members who wants to try? Lots of fun!!!!!
> 
> Stephen get your Saturday schedule fix so you don't have to call in sick often. Lol!


I don't think i can get this saturday off bro, i might go on sunday though...


----------



## Xzecution'R

i'm going for sure and i got a few ppl interested but they'll be renting


----------



## gmachine19

If earl is going, i'm going too


----------



## King-eL

I'm not sure if I'm going as my work just phoned me early this morning and beg for me to come to work. I'll make the decision by Friday.


----------



## Xzecution'R

boo!!! let's go man lol did u guys tell edwin and james too?


----------



## King-eL

Xzecution'R said:


> boo!!! let's go man lol did u guys tell edwin and james too?


Not sure about James but edwin wont be going but they are both going to badlands pball.


----------



## Xzecution'R

u lookin to pick up anything specific? and Gmachine sorry i'm not gonna be selling my opsgear sling I can't find 1 local that's equal or better and no1 has it anymore.


----------



## King-eL

Xzecution'R said:


> u lookin to pick up anything specific? and Gmachine sorry i'm not gonna be selling my opsgear sling I can't find 1 local that's equal or better and no1 has it anymore.


Might pick up a 14" barrel. My stock berrel wont reach far distance during the tpn challenge and that why I have to move to thw front. Also if the price is right, I might get the x7 phenom.


----------



## MananaP

James and Edwin can't go, i can't go but will try to go on sunday if anyone is interested to come. Earl needs to work he might get fired hahahaha!!!


----------



## gmachine19

Xzecution'R said:


> u lookin to pick up anything specific? and Gmachine sorry i'm not gonna be selling my opsgear sling I can't find 1 local that's equal or better and no1 has it anymore.


That's okay man. Maybe I'll find something on the sale.

Are you going to the sale on Saturday Earl?


----------



## King-eL

gmachine19 said:


> That's okay man. Maybe I'll find something on the sale.
> 
> Are you going to the sale on Saturday Earl?


Yep going on the sale around 10am.


----------



## King-eL

MananaP said:


> James and Edwin can't go, i can't go but will try to go on sunday if anyone is interested to come. Earl needs to work he might get fired hahahaha!!!


Same goes to you. Lol! Really wanna play this Saturday but got bills to pay and monster fish to feed.


----------



## MananaP

King-eL said:


> Same goes to you. Lol! Really wanna play this Saturday but got bills to pay and monster fish to feed.


Nah can't miss work cuz i applied for lead unload hahaha need to have good record for a bit.


----------



## King-eL

MananaP said:


> Nah can't miss work cuz i applied for lead unload hahaha need to have good record for a bit.


Nice!!!! I wonder how Derek will react when he finds out. Lol! He got demoted from lead unload. Hahah.... Go for Store Manager and fire those other lazy managers.


----------



## gmachine19

Just call me on Sunday if anyone is going.


----------



## MananaP

gmachine19 said:


> Just call me on Sunday if anyone is going.


Aight, let's go sunday then?


----------



## gmachine19

I can't go on Sunday cuz I'm gonna watch Jack @22 3D. But Saturday next week, I got 3 other guys from work that are coming if you guys are interested.


----------



## MananaP

gmachine19 said:


> I can't go on Sunday cuz I'm gonna watch Jack @22 3D. But Saturday next week, I got 3 other guys from work that are coming if you guys are interested.


Next sat sounds good, enough time for me to get it off hahahaha. Will try to talk to boss if i can switch my sat sched to sunday instead. They keep booking me for sunday off and working sat ggrrr...


----------



## Xzecution'R

any1 goin today? kinda wanna test out stuff i picked up from the sale


----------



## King-eL

Pm Stephen. His off right now. Wish I could go but darn bilsl are gonna piled up next week.

Next Saturday would be good. Gonna test out my new Bob long victory. It suck I missed the sale. I over slept.


----------



## King-eL

Ok Saturday it is. Gonna test out my newly acquired Old Bob Long Victory.


----------



## Xzecution'R

man i slept all day yesterday lol btw new 604 hoodies in black and red gonna go place my order on wensday. as for sat what time? i'm supposed to go clubbing later that night

Welcome to Facebook


----------



## King-eL

Xzecution'R said:


> man i slept all day yesterday lol btw new 604 hoodies in black and red gonna go place my order on wensday. as for sat what time? i'm supposed to go clubbing later that night
> 
> Welcome to Facebook


Same time around 4 or 5pm


----------



## neven

were you the one who got pushed by justin beiber?


----------



## King-eL

neven said:


> were you the one who got pushed by justin beiber?


Why is justin beiber here? Lol! Who you talkin to, me or Xzecution'R?


----------



## Xzecution'R

ahahahahJustin beiber playin lazer tag at 16 who plays laser tag? man up and play paintball lol


----------



## King-eL

Hahaha... Laser tag. That guy cant even dance right. When he does tutting it looks like he does voguing. Hahaha....

Well got my new Sly Profit Googles now. Hopefully this one wont fog.


----------



## Xzecution'R

how much u pick it up for?


----------



## King-eL

Xzecution'R said:


> how much u pick it up for?


$111 including taxes. They got special ones too with mirroe lense for $20 more.


----------



## King-eL

Ok!!! Game time at R.I.P. at 12 noon on Saturday Nov.13th. F.A.K. Is going to take over again!!!! Then we watch Manny's fight.


----------



## gmachine19

Done I'm in!


----------



## King-eL

Ok lets go!!!


----------



## Xzecution'R

im down for pb but might have to bail for the fight


----------



## King-eL

Xzecution'R said:


> im down for pb but might have to bail for the fight


We are all leaving at 6 as we are going to watch the fight too. That's why we are heading there early around 11 or 12 noon.


----------



## neoh

Hi there. 

Didn't know that a lot of you played paintball.

I'm the manager for RIP!


----------



## Xzecution'R

oh snap BCA discount on balls? hahaha btw guys whats goin on for sat? i rly wanna test out my gun


----------



## neoh

Hey, I'll see what I can do!


----------



## King-eL

neoh said:


> Hi there.
> 
> Didn't know that a lot of you played paintball.
> 
> I'm the manager for RIP!


Nice!!! We been playing at RIP since August.

Might drop by again this Saturday.


----------



## King-eL

Xzecution'R said:


> oh snap BCA discount on balls? hahaha btw guys whats goin on for sat? i rly wanna test out my gun


Still waiting for my bob long marq 7. Blast have not mail it back yet.

Yeah!!! BCA member discounts for paint would be cool.


----------



## Xzecution'R

neoh said:


> Hey, I'll see what I can do!


that would be sweet since i've played at your field more than any other since you guys have been opened and the rest of the FAK as well


----------



## King-eL

Xzecution'R said:


> that would be sweet since i've played at your field more than any other since you guys have been opened and the rest of the FAK as well


BTW Kyle aka K2 is making a new 604Mafia hoodie with 3 stars and a sun. Can't wait to get one before I leave.


----------



## Xzecution'R

i saw the orig. pic but not the new one yeti wonder what color theyre gonna do it in


----------



## King-eL

I want white with yellow 3 stars and a sun if available and with blue 604 and red Maffia


----------



## neoh

March 21-28th will be Richmond Indoor Paintball's customer appreciation week!

50% off all paintballs - all day, all week!
All standard rates apply, except paintballs.

We are closed next week for three days for spring cleaning, to get ready for this special week - we are making improvements to the field, and cleaning it from TOP to BOTTOM!

Come join us!

#160 - 6631 Westminster Hwy
Richmond, B.C
604-278-8897

Richmond Indoor Paintball - brought to you by SHOCK Entertainment


----------



## gmachine19

50%? Nice!


----------



## Xzecution'R

gmachine19 said:


> 50%? Nice!


time to dust off ur marker man let's go!!! hahahah


----------



## neoh

bump  come in next week!


----------



## gmachine19

I'd love to but I'm pretty broke right now


----------



## King-eL

I need to get my marker first by end of the month. By next month I'm gonna go all out every weekend as all my bills will be payed by this month.


----------

